
Ask HN: How do you visualize your personal robot chef - jelliclesfarm
After the 25k robot barista, I have been thinking about a robot chef at home. Here are some thoughts:<p>1. A robot chef would mean that the kitchen itself is a ‘robot’ which means appliances are plotted and the whole space is an automaton. (I struggle to articulate this. Please indicate if this makes sense or if I need to clarify with more words)<p>2. Obviously there would be a cloud component to ‘feed’ family recipes to the cooking arm. Maybe a weekly input or a rotating library of recipes and preferences.<p>3. Dishes from the bot can be rated and offered suggestions.<p>4. The cooking arm is connected to the ‘smart’ pantry and the ‘smart’ fridge. This would enable the kitchen intelligence to figure what’s running low and what needs to be refilled.<p>5. The smart pantry and smart fridge can be connected to a local grocery stores or online where it can make its orders.<p>6. I really like the idea of a hydroponic kitchen unit..like a fridge or a pantry shelf where the bot can tend to growing herbs or greens when it’s not cooking.<p>7. Maybe it’s not one robotic cooking arm but a set of kitchen arms(for heat, for washing etc).<p>8. The pantry containers will also likely have to be customized as will be the shelves.<p>9. This will be great for large kitchens or institutional kitchens too. Perfect for people with allergies and food intolerances.<p>10. How do we make it learn? Perhaps the ‘chef’ arm has to stare down a 10 lb bag of rice and 5 lb of beans and have to feed the family for a month. I also like the kitchen intelligence to make up its own recipes because the human side can control nutrition. No more than 10 lbs of Rice for a month. And so much protein per week. The combinations of nutrients can be the variable recipes. It’s a good way to track and control personal nutrition.<p>11. This is all hypothetical as a scenario from a story or something. All inputs welcome except something like it’s not going to be economical or who would do it when you can buy frozen food and heat it up etc. this is more like a meandering product&#x2F;concept visualization.
======
lm28469
You're late in the game.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKCVol2iWcc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKCVol2iWcc)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I think they should have started with something simple. And stuck to a
repertoire and keep adding to it. Like soups or salads or sautéed or specific
dishes which have the same cooking protocol.

For this reason, it would be better in institutional kitchens. Like..chicken
noodle soup for 1000 school kids or in a prison or for catering. Here too,
scale would matter.

